# Teeth Q



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sooo...
my teeth are becoming a little transparent, and I don't know why. I Googled it, and didnt come up with much.
I don't have insurance so I can't really go to a dentist.
Anyone know why this is happening and how to stop it? TIA!


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 30, 2005)

*Transparent teeth*

I had this happen to me too!   It was apparently a result of calcium loss during my first pregnancy (16 years ago).   I've never gotten them to be solid white, and the tips of my front teeth are still a little transparent, but I found that lots of calcium, and regular fluoride treatments helped a ton!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 30, 2005)

Mineral loss may also occur if you drink large amounts of fizzy drinks, especially colas.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 30, 2005)

thank you guys SO much!!! I really agree with you all...because my diet is absolutely horrendous! Typical teen diet, but worse...fast food 3+ times a week, lots of soda, little water, even less milk, no vitamins...horrible I know, good thing I'm taking a nutrition class next semester!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 30, 2005)

Cut down the soda - it's dissolving your teeth.  If that's what you mostly drink it's not surprising you have problems.  You should consider calcium  and vitamin D supplements and a fluoride mouthwash twice daily.  This should help to strengthen your teeth again.


----------

